# Getting an acoustic tomorrow



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

My brother with his girlfriend went to her grandpa's who was cleaning out his whole garage/house for some reason and that anyone could take anything. I had told him to look for anything musical (guitar, amps and ect ect) So he went there today and he called up and told my brother that he got an acoustic!

So ya lol. I have no idea what kind it is and I dont wanna call him up to ask since I want it to be a suprise for myself lol.

Ill letcha know tomorrow with pictures! Just hoping it's not a ukulele or something haha.

:food-smiley-004::smilie_flagge17:


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Cool!*

This is really exciting! I once had a landlord who owned properties all over Edmonton and he had all kinds of antiques and stuff stored in the basements of these places. I had just picked up guitar so he used to take a lot of pleasure in telling me all about his 50's gibson jumbo acoustic...which of course, he would never sell. I wonder if that miserable old coot is still alive? 

Anyways, let us know how it turns out...could be something really cool!


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

lolligagger said:


> This is really exciting! I once had a landlord who owned properties all over Edmonton and he had all kinds of antiques and stuff stored in the basements of these places. I had just picked up guitar so he used to take a lot of pleasure in telling me all about his 50's gibson jumbo acoustic...which of course, he would never sell. I wonder if that miserable old coot is still alive?
> 
> Anyways, let us know how it turns out...could be something really cool!


Deffinatly will man. I actully just got some new news... my brother was with holding information! lol He actully got 2 guitars and a ukulele haha. So yeah lol Ill update as soon as possible!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

Brother brought them home just now. There big one isnt in bad shape... but there is a piece taken out of it at the bottom (crack) and the nut needs to be glued on again. The smaller one is basically in tacked expect for a piece of the bride for the thin E string is broke.

The regular sized one inside the hole says it's a Mansfield guitar. The other small one is made by someone in Ontario.

Pictures:

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d116/acdc54_caddy62/HPIM0493.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d116/acdc54_caddy62/HPIM0494.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d116/acdc54_caddy62/HPIM0501.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d116/acdc54_caddy62/HPIM0499.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d116/acdc54_caddy62/HPIM0502.jpg

Is the Mansfield worth anything? I doubt the others are.


Is it possible to put steel strings on the Mansfield guitar? Cause nylon or plastic aint really my thing.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> It's possible, but a generally bad idea. The top and bridge are not built for the tension of steel strings.
> 
> You can get ball end nylon "folk guitar" strings, so you don't have to learn the string tie.


Ditto.

And with a piece of the top missing it's an even worse idea.

I'd look at it as a chance to try something new, or to re-explore something you once tried.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

acdc54_caddy62 said:


> Is the Mansfield worth anything?


I just recently bought/repaired a Mansfield.
There's not much info out there. What I have
found is that they were built by Hoshino Gakki 
(Japan), the Ibanez makers. Here's a coupla
links and a 12 string for sale. Hope this helps.

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/forum/showthread.php?t=387561
http://www.guitarsite.com/discussion/messages/79220.shtml
http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/mss/msg/678443196.html


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

I believe the Mansfield Guitar were an exclusive name for a company called Peate Music. They are a wholeseller of musical instruments and claims to be Canada's oldest music store going back to the late 1800's. 
They marketed a guitar called Mansfield named after the street they were once located on in Montreal. Mansfield guitars are still sold by them I believe.
I cannot remember how the Mansfield line came to get started however I think Mansfield guitars can be found to be built by a number of shops/factories. I think it depends on who gets the contract to build them any given year.

This info is at the mercy of my memory and cannot be trusted. Please forgive any inaccuracies Rick if your reading this.


----------



## Bearbigbad (Aug 15, 2008)

*Mansfield guitars*

Hi all, 

Mansfield guitars were indeed manufactured for Pete's music store, and there were builded by Hoshino Gakki in the 70's without a doubt. I have been searching for this a while ago and have been in contact with both companies in 2004 and they have both confirmed by email:

From Pete's contact:
> The interesting story behind Mansfield is that years ago, before
> Ibanez became such a strong guitar line, the manufacturer of Ibanez
> in Japan used to make OEM guitars for musical distributors
> throughout the world.
> 
> 
> 
> They were approached by Peate Musical Instrument Distributors about
> 30 years ago to make guitars for them. At that time the Peate
> warehouse was located in Montreal on Mansfield street. Now you know
> how the guitars came to be called Mansfield. Subsequently, Peate
> Music went to other guitar manufacturers for their “Mansfield”
> guitars up until about 10 years ago and the association with Ibanez
> manufacturing was discontinued about 25 years ago, so whether your
> guitar was made by the Ibanez factory in Japan or elsewhere is still
> an open question.

From Hoshino's contact:

T> hank you for your inquiry.
> 
> The only thing we can confirm is Hoshino used to make and sell > > Mansfield 
> guitars in 70's as OEM production. Unfortunately we don't have any 
> record of what kind of guitars we used to make under its name with us 
> such as pictures, spec charts and photos, so I really can't tell any 
> further.
> 
> But if that guitar was made by us Hoshino, then that guitar should be 
> exactly same as we made and sold as Ibanez brand name in that era.
> 
> Thank you and best regards,
> 
> Charlie Hayashi
> Hoshino Gakki Co., Ltd.

Please look at the summary of my findings at the following link:
http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-387561.html

There are still new Mansfield guitars on the Canadian market, but I don't know who builds them and who is the distributor.

Have fun with your good old Mansfields!!

BearBigBad


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

I had a mansfeild steel string,I loved that guitar.An ex broke it on me along with a fender acoustic.Bitch.


----------

